# Record 071 router plane



## MickCheese (1 Dec 2011)

Does anyone know if the Veritas router plane blades will fit a Record 071?

Like these ones

http://www.axminster.co.uk/veritas-blades-for-veritas-router-plane-prod821445/

I want a ¼" one.

Mick


----------



## Alf (1 Dec 2011)

Well they fit a Stanley and a Millers Falls, so I would hazard a pretty confident guess of "yes". You might need to flip the depth adjustment nut over though, but that's not hard.


----------



## Harbo (1 Dec 2011)

I think Ray Iles used to sell them - might be cheaper?

Rod


----------



## MickCheese (1 Dec 2011)

Thanks

I thought they would but not easy to tell just from the pictures.

Will have a look at Ray Iles too.

Mick


----------



## bugbear (2 Dec 2011)

Alf":1yjnjgym said:


> Well they fit a Stanley and a Millers Falls, so I would hazard a pretty confident guess of "yes". You might need to flip the depth adjustment nut over though, but that's not hard.



Just for confirmation, here's a thread from woodnet:

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthread ... t=all&vc=1

I admit I'm assuming the Record and Stanley routers use the same dimensions.

BugBear


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Dec 2011)

Veritas router blades fit the Stanley #71 (so presumably the Record as well) - see Lee Valley website http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.a ... 43698&ap=1

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## MickCheese (2 Dec 2011)

Thanks all

Will pop into Axminster and buy the ¼" blade, may as well pick up the pointy one too then the tool is complete.

Mick


----------



## xy mosian (2 Dec 2011)

Take the router with you to check  
xy


----------



## MickCheese (2 Dec 2011)

xy mosian":2p8zvsmb said:


> Take the router with you to check
> xy



I will do, Axminster are only a 5 min drive away from me, I was just being lazy asking here.  

Mick


----------



## xy mosian (2 Dec 2011)

One of the benefits of real people in the non-virtual world. Appart from being so close to Axminster potentially draining wallets etc..

Have fun.(Perhaps I should add 'Don't get carried away', I know I would) xy


----------



## dickster2112 (4 Dec 2011)

Whilst we're on the subject, I am missing the adjusting nut on my Stanley no. 71. 
Does anyone know where I might get one other than crawling around that electronic saleroom?


Ric


----------



## Vann (4 Dec 2011)

Yup.

http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/planes- ... lanes.html

$4.50 USD & postage. HTH.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## dickster2112 (4 Dec 2011)

Thanks Vann, TDH

Ric


----------



## barriehope (15 Jan 2012)

Did the Veritas blades fit the Record 71, finally? I'm about to take the plunge and order blades and the little sharpening jig.

Thanks,
Barrie


----------



## MickCheese (15 Jan 2012)

Barrie

I have to admit I have not bought any yet, even though I live about 5 - 10 minutes from Axminster in High Wycombe and have been in there a few times I keep forgetting to sort this out.

Hope to get this done soon.

Mick


----------



## barriehope (16 Jan 2012)

Mike

Thanks for the response. I have just won a little Record 71 on eBay for £21 and I am looking forward to it arriving. It will take a while to try it all out, including the blade sharpening, so no hurry. How lucky to live next door to Axminster; mind you...

Best
Barrie


----------



## MickCheese (16 Jan 2012)

barriehope":2cp3nsxk said:


> Mike
> 
> Thanks for the response. I have just won a little Record 71 on eBay for £21 and I am looking forward to it arriving. It will take a while to try it all out, including the blade sharpening, so no hurry. How lucky to live next door to Axminster; mind you...
> 
> ...



Not lucky at all, it cost me a fortune!  

Mick


----------



## Sawyer (16 Jan 2012)

All this is good news as I have a Stanley router plane with only the 1/4" blade and have been wanting the other two as well.


----------



## jimi43 (16 Jan 2012)

I love the very old Stanley 71s

You know...the ones with the beautiful script end of the Victorian period stuff....

They look so much better!

Jim


----------

